# Yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I just went for an interview today and I got the job!!!!!!!!! :boogie It wasn't easy even by non - s.a standards lol but I did it all the same, support worker job it is, wanted to work there ever since leaving school!!!!!!!! BEST CANDIDATE OF THEM ALL THEY SAID!!!!!!!! YAY JUST YAY AND TAKE THAT S.A (lol didn't mean for that to rhyme but it did lol) 

I will completely conquer s.a at this rate  I've only got a sliver of it left as it is!!!! WEEEEEEEEEE :boogie


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

YESSSS! I am sooo happy for you!! Keep that old SA dragon on the run! Chase it back to its cave and run it through the heart with your sword!


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done !


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats! I'm on the job hunt ATM and this actually made me hopeful.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

wootmehver said:


> YESSSS! I am sooo happy for you!! Keep that old SA dragon on the run! Chase it back to its cave and run it through the heart with your sword!


Haha thank you


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

mac93 said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Well done !


Thanks very much


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Congrats! I'm on the job hunt ATM and this actually made me hopeful.


Thank you , and don't give up or let anxiety stop you from trying there is always hope good luck with your job search and I wish you all the best


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

YAAAAAAY HUZZAH!! HIP HIP HURRAY!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, ScreenAddict! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

damoo said:


> YAAAAAAY HUZZAH!! HIP HIP HURRAY!!


 :squeeze


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Congratulations, ScreenAddict! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Thanks a lot millenniumman  lol you are using my favorite emote there haha i don't know if you knew that :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Screenaddict said:


> Thanks a lot millenniumman  lol you are using my favorite emote there haha i don't know if you knew that :lol


It's my favorite, too! :yay
Three boogies is my longstanding trademark for a triumph. I can only give three 'cause that's all the law allows! :lol


----------



## Izzy Reeves (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations! You will conquer it one day!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks  same to you


----------



## binarybigfoot (Aug 18, 2013)

congradulations! that's awesome


----------



## eternalmind (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, well done, I just accepted a job offer, after 100's cv's and 5 or so interviews, this place goes and offers me the job 20 minutes after the interview ended, i was so used to hearing no, major surprise/fear!

I see your in manchester, thats where my job is, ive to move there and start fresh so thats a new kettle of fish for me now!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations! :yay Well done.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

binarybigfoot said:


> congradulations! that's awesome


Thank you


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

eternalmind said:


> Hey, well done, I just accepted a job offer, after 100's cv's and 5 or so interviews, this place goes and offers me the job 20 minutes after the interview ended, i was so used to hearing no, major surprise/fear!
> 
> I see your in manchester, thats where my job is, ive to move there and start fresh so thats a new kettle of fish for me now!


That's really good well done  wow starting fresh and moving sounds a little scary but exciting at the same time lol See you never know what can happen people, if you persist and don't give up  I've wanted to work at my place since leaving school after all.

Also good luck in the future enternalmind!!! :boogie


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

nice work!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Pearson99 said:


> nice work!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Go baby go, go baby go, goooooooo Jossssiiee!!!!!! :') so proud!!!! <3

EDIT: (THIS WAS TYPED IN ALL CAPS, BUT IDK WHY MY CAPS WON'T WORK  )

EDIT 2: OF COURSE THAT PART CAME OUT IN CAPS.. FML


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a bitter sweet feeling, come back to the dark side, dont leave the rest of us behind D: 
Haha jk keep it up!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Go baby go, go baby go, goooooooo Jossssiiee!!!!!! :') so proud!!!! <3
> 
> EDIT: (THIS WAS TYPED IN ALL CAPS, BUT IDK WHY MY CAPS WON'T WORK  )
> 
> EDIT 2: OF COURSE THAT PART CAME OUT IN CAPS.. FML


Aw thanks sweetheart!! :squeeze :lol lolololololololol your just so funny summer


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Going crazy said:


> This is a bitter sweet feeling, come back to the dark side, dont leave the rest of us behind D:
> Haha jk keep it up!


lol


----------



## Katie19 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well done


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Katie19 said:


> Well done


ty


----------



## Headband (Aug 29, 2013)

That's great news, congratulations. Hearing something like this really encourages me to keep trying to find a job as well. Best of luck.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Headband said:


> That's great news, congratulations. Hearing something like this really encourages me to keep trying to find a job as well. Best of luck.


Thanks  and I'm glad it has best of luck to you too.


----------

